# MMAF GFX Grand Prix R2 - Michael Carson vs. Danm2501



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The winner of this competition moves on to *round 3* in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix tournament.

Vote for who you think did the best work! 

The theme of this round is: *Free For All*

The type of piece for this round is: *Photo Manipulation - Before and After*

Good luck to both of us.

---------------------------

*Michael Carson*


*Before*









*After*










*Danm2501*


*Before*









*After*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Giving it to MC. So much more going on, though the image manipulation of Big Country is pretty good.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow MC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked what Dan did, but ultimately, I had to go with MC. That is a true work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a great pic there MC. Really well done.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats MC, that's a pretty damn awesome piece of work. Was happy to get this far into the competition, and wasn't expecting to get past this round after seeing who I was drawn against. Just glad I didn't get whitewashed, thanks for the vote Dudeabides! =D


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks man, appreciate it.

Getting to the second round isn't an easy task, you did a great job. I'm sure you'll do even better next time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with Danm for answering the age old question of what a 205 lb Roy Nelson would look like.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry for not calling it guys, had a really rough night last night.

I won this one, but good job to Danm, the guy did pretty good, and had a great idea.

Thanks for voting guys.


----------

